# TIME LIMITED SO STARTS AT 7:30 ET - BUILD YOUR OWN REMOTE CONTROL CAR



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Check your Special Offers tab on your Fires.

Not my kind of thing, but some might be interested. Sorry, just saw it.

Betsy

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no interest in this particular offer but I am getting a little irritated that the offers don't show up on my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I forget,, Kindlegrl81, which Fire do you have?  If your device is supposed to get them (and I don't know if the time sensitive ones are for all Fires) and you aren't, I'd contact CS.  When I was having problems with my SO, the fact that my new Fire HDX had SOs wasn't showing up on my account.  The CS rep deregistered and registered me from SOs and that fixed it.  (Make sure you don't get charged for taking the SOs off if they do this for you.)

Betsy


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a kindle Fire HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd contact CS if you aren't getting them. Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. You looked on the Offers tab, right?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

How did you take a picture of your screen?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the HDX, you hold the power button and the volume down button at the same time.  It was similar on the Fire HD, but I recall it being more finicky.  It was the down volume button and something else....

I see that there was an XBox 360 deal on Madden Football software, too, that I missed.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think these limited time offers are only on this years Fire models. . . . .I see them, for example, on the HDX, but no my 8.9HD from last year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't sure, I thought it was just the HDXs, but it seemed like some other models got the Paperwhite offer...I'll have to check that thread.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At least one person with an HD got the Paperwhite offer, and then I found this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1001388031

Looks like everything from the 2d generation Fire up is eligible...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....maybe I need to sync it?

I did notice that I can share it, too. Not sure what that means for eligibility.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmmm....maybe I need to sync it?
> 
> I did notice that I can share it, too. Not sure what that means for eligibility.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


The share link there doesn't share the actual offer. We found that out during the Paperwhite sale; I think it just takes you to the same basic link I posted earlier. I think this is the link I got from the page, it's what I pasted in the Paperwhite thread.

http://www.amazon.com/offers

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think these limited time offers are only on this years Fire models. . . . .I see them, for example, on the HDX, but no my 8.9HD from last year.


I get them on my 8.9 HD. It's just flaky. Yesterday's showed up a little late but all the other ones were there.


----------

